
Unlimited Clubbing/Shows with Monthly Subscription - loopyz
http://www.joinlisted.com
======
acconrad
This is interesting - how does one price out this membership? Different venues
charge different amounts for different shows, how can you possibly loop them
all in together and make sure everyone makes money?

